# Importing car into Spain



## pktodd (Jan 30, 2010)

Are there any companies on the Costa del Sol that assist in the importation of a vehicle from Canada into Spain. I found on in Barcelona but need on in the South


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

pktodd said:


> Are there any companies on the Costa del Sol that assist in the importation of a vehicle from Canada into Spain. I found on in Barcelona but need on in the South



Its got to be a really special car for you to want to do this, you realise I hope 
There could be all kinds of issues, notwithstanding duties and tax possibly ... it could be an expensive exercise, and once it gets here you will have to be sure it satisfies EU regulations.


----------



## dubaidane (Jan 14, 2010)

*Me too!*



Stravinsky said:


> Its got to be a really special car for you to want to do this, you realise I hope
> There could be all kinds of issues, notwithstanding duties and tax possibly ... it could be an expensive exercise, and once it gets here you will have to be sure it satisfies EU regulations.


Aha, was just about to post my first post about this as I'll be looking into the same thing, it just might be worth it. pktodd, could you share info/link on the company up North? For now I am more interested in general taxation legislation, if anybody has a link to some obscure ministerial website that would work as well.

Thanks in advance everybody!

DD

ETA, currently live in the UAE, but that option doesn't exist it seems.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dubaidane said:


> Aha, was just about to post my first post about this as I'll be looking into the same thing, it just might be worth it. pktodd, could you share info/link on the company up North? For now I am more interested in general taxation legislation, if anybody has a link to some obscure ministerial website that would work as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance everybody!
> 
> ...


The general taxation is the least of your worries ..... as I already stated, you have to make sure that when you get the car here you will be able to register it to Spanish plates as per the law. If the vehicle doesnt comply with regulations then you could have a problem.


----------

